# Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2007



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2006)

Hallo to all !!!

According to Les' suggestion or maybe not


lesofprimus said:


> U guys do know this is last years thread right???


 I've started the thread for your wishes at this Christmas.
*I would like to wish all the best for administrators,moderators,members of the forum and all sympathizers of aviation.Have a good fun .*


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

Merry Christmas Wurger.

And Horse should somehow reward those who create threads that last longer than X pages. Perhaps kills, medals or something. Hmmm. Maybe not. Lanc would look like a Soviet Cold War General with medals running from collar to pant cuffs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

I will wait until we are atleast at the 3rd Advent before I wish anyone a Merry Christmas.

I will wish everyone a Merry 2 and half Advents though!


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2006)

sorry Santa is not ready yet with his cheery wishes, will wait also ....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2006)

Chirstmas, bah...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2006)

there used to be a kill system but it dodn't really do anything apart from extend mine and CC's rivalry so they axed it, but i did wonder which brave soul would be the first to start a christmas thread!

now for the last one or two christmasses on the site it's been something of a tradition for people to record a spoken festive mesage on the site, i think it'd be nice to carry that on so closer to christmas everyone should record a message of seasons greetings!

Marry christmas to all and to all a good night!


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 12, 2006)

I only hope someone in the great northwest doesn't sue and require threads
for Hannukah, Kwanzaa, and heaven only knows what else...Is there a nice
Zen holiday?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2006)

I aint recording no seasons greeting message, fool


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2006)

2 Eagles..............for the NW, they better not or . . . ...... . . . IMPALEMENT ! 8) 

don't forget your shades


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 12, 2006)

It seems like only yesterday I said it but here I go again Happy Christmas to everybody and a peaceful new year.


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 12, 2006)

Merry Xmas and New year


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2006)

Bah Hambug 

It's too early for saying Merry Christmas, next week perhaps but not this week...


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2006)

careful what you say or someone will not leave you neato goodies under your tree ........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> I only hope someone in the great northwest doesn't sue and require threads
> for Hannukah, Kwanzaa, and heaven only knows what else...Is there a nice
> Zen holiday?



well there's always this for our jewish friends........

i know we have some jews on the site and i hope this causes no effense but it's funny as hell


----------



## v2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukah to everyone!
Wishing the group clear skies and tail winds for 2007!


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas from Australia. Its summer here and boy do we know it. Droughts and bushfires are in the news daily here. but one thing the Aussie Cricket team gave us an early Christmas present by taking back the Ashes. Any way Merry Christmas my good friends


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 23, 2006)

All the best for X-ms, 2007 and all other years to come

sandro

What the heck should I know... it was red and had a star 
(originally posted by Meteor_262 in the Pacific Fighters forum)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

hehe i love it!

and a very merry christmas to one and all in this festive season, may your days be full of cheer and snow, for we shall be getting none  have a great day tomorrow guys!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 24, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukah to everyone!
> Wishing the group clear skies and tail winds for 2007!



Hopefully not for T/O and Land! Enjoy your family being home for Christmas eagles. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2006)

Ho Ho Ho you Hoes, and a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year...


----------



## timshatz (Dec 24, 2006)

Merriest of Christmases and the Happiest of New Years! Good luck in '07!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2006)

Here is a video clip that truly expresses the Spirit of Christmas...


----------



## mkloby (Dec 24, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Here is a video clip that truly expresses the Spirit of Christmas...



 that was funny les...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2006)

Beautiful! God, that gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2006)

Suppose I should recind my Bah Humbug now and wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

pD will be along shortly with enough humbug for us all..........

but in the meantime I wish you all a day full of cheer!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2006)

In the event of pD's absence I shall renew my Bah Humbug...

Bah Humbug...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2006)

Duly noted Sir Cheese...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, I'm off to me mum's to feast with the clan. Kiddies, cousins, long lost aunts...God Almighty, am I gonna need a beer. 

But hey! It's Christmas, and to each of you out there I wish a happy and safe holiday season. Stay safe folks, be good to your friends and neighbours, and love your family. 

Happy Ho-Ho, folks! Merry Christmas! 



Just remember one thing:


----------



## Crippen (Dec 24, 2006)

IS HE !!!!!!!! (said in high pitched surprised voice) well bless my soul.

Hi there you lovely bunch. see I havent forgotten you. I thought.... now who do I need to wish HAPPY CHRISTMAS to, and you guys sprang to mind.... see how I miss you all.
I hope you all have a great Christmas or holiday time. I shall call back on over the holidays and see what pressies santa brought you all and which ones you wish he had not lol.
Hey skimmy I still have your Christmas voice message from last year, it pops up each time I put my computer on (doesnt seem to want to delete hun hehe).

Sorry I havent been on here, a new job has kept me very busy. But have been doing the odd plane thing (even got a model Lancs to put together over the holls).
I went to Lapland last weekend (tiz true), you will be glad to know Santa is alive and kicking ho ho ho!

Christmas hugs to one and all (extra one for you Lancs lol) Cripps (Bev) X


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2006)

Same here Bev, enjoy the Holidays....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

you went to lapland too? blimey!

see guys, i got an extra hug


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

well guys it's 22:58 on christmas eve, and i'm off to bed, a Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas and lot of good cheer.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 25, 2006)

Killing two birds here by covering both Christmas threads. 

Have a great Christmas Day, folks!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2006)

how're everyone's days going then?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas/Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Crippen (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice foot tapping little tune there Skimmy hehehe!!!! 

Good day here Thanks Lancs, hope your's was too. x


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 25, 2006)

Glad ya liked it, Bev. Good to see ya. (so to speak) 

We had the big family do for Christmas dinner over at my parent's place, and it was awesome. Ham, turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, cranberries, veggies, about a hundred kinds of pickles, beets, rolls, pies...God, I'm _still_ stuffed. It was a great meal, with some good homebrew to wash it all down too. Pop or juice for all the kiddies, of course.

Of course, we all know what happens within anywhere from about 15 minutes to a half-hour after a meal like that, right? That's right, the farting begins. So I *Ahem* "discretely" let one go on the porch while out having a smoke with my uncle. You know, we're all family and all...Wwwwwell! 
I could feel mum's glare burning into the back of my skull from clear across the kitchen. Boy, did she get bent! Ha! 

It was actually quite embarrassing. Christ, I felt like I was about 11 again. 
My uncle laughed his a*s off of course. Boy, you do *not* do that sort of thing around my mother.

"No mum...No mum...Yes mum, I swear I'll keep it in until company leaves...Yes mum... "


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2006)

LMFAO...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

i had a great day, very slow and relaxed, the only bummer was that my aunt managed to make my gran walk out of the room in tears after taking a joke a bit too far, shame i thought the joke was bloody funny  some great gifts given by all, lot of stuff for the computer and lots of viewing material, God i love this time of year!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 7, 2007)

Could have been worse Skim, if you'd been out nonskimming over the Christmas period and had your Christmas dinner on the boat! 

(Klaxons wail) The scrubbers can't cope Captain! Methane levels are rising in all compartments! Blow main ballast or we're done for! Get those hatches open NOW!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

all christmas and new year cheer's gone now we're back at school facing exams!


----------

